# Sears 1980 12ft Jon Capacity?



## Normmouth (Sep 25, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone can help me out. I recently inherited a 1980 Sears 12ft Flat-bottom jon Boat, and I was trying to find seom information about it. Specifically what is the capacity. I don't have the boat yet and I'm trying to figure out if I should invest in it or sell it. The only info I have on it is that it is 12ft long and aluminum.

Thanks


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

There should be a stamped metal tag somewhere that will tell the weight capacity , horsepower limit and such. I had an old 1969 aluminum boat and if I remember right that tag was somewhere on the transom. Mine was real hard to read as the paint on the tag had worn off long before I got it.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

The easiest way to figure it out is to take the Length x Width then Divide that by 15. That will get you in the ball park. I am guess a 12' flat bottom is not going to be more than 2 people. Remember that is 2-150lb'ish people, not 2-300lb. people. 
If there is not a capacity plate on the boat, that is the formula the Officer is gonna use to determine overload.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I think I have the exact same 12 ft jon boat from Sears, I just checked my plate, its 295 lbs/2 people and rated for a 3 HP motor, with 2 people and gear including motor, its rated for 335lbs. Heck, with my catfish duffle bag in the boat, that only leaves like 85-90 lbs left, looks like diet time....

Salmonid


----------

